# Olevia LT32HVE Display Mode



## filterdemon (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anybody know how to get this TV into User Mode to adjust settings? It comes in Display Mode and you cannot adjust brightness etc. Company is out of business so tech support is limited. 
Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Menu>Picture>Brightness

At least that's how mine works (226T11).


----------

